# my bicep curl form good?



## readyformore (Nov 30, 2008)

is it okay if like when i curl i dont like bringing my arm's completely down with my elbow's to my side, i tend to put my elbow's back a bit and curl to about the middle of my chest then go down. is this bad? the full range doesnt feel like it hits me as good as the way i do it but i could be wrong you know. anyone? gaz? lol


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 30, 2008)

What are these "bicep curls" you speak of?


----------



## readyformore (Nov 30, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> What are these "bicep curls" you speak of?



spam for post count much?


----------



## TJ3 (Nov 30, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> What are these "bicep curls" you speak of?



I think he means something like this..a bicep curl

YouTube - Single Bicep Curl
or
YouTube - Heavy Bicep Training - Maximizing The Biceps Curl & Arm Curls

hope its ok to post links here.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> What are these "bicep curls" you speak of?





I dont know either...


***


But no, to contribute - i always keep my elbows pinned pretty far back. When i curl the bar up, its pretty much a cm or two from my body at all times. My elbows dont come forward at all during the rep, i curl up as far as is mechanically possible, pause, then lower down as far as is possible without moving the elbows.

But at the end of the day, they're just curls


----------



## Perdido (Dec 1, 2008)

Does it really make that much of a difference as far as hypertrophy doing them right or wrong?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2008)

rahaas said:


> Does it really make that much of a difference as far as hypertrophy doing them right or wrong?



I doubt it. But thats no excuse for doing them wrong


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 1, 2008)

readyformore said:


> spam for post count much?



Ha.  Obviously not, look at my post count.  I was gonna ask you the same thing with that original question you asked.

Let me know if you need any help walking or blinking.


Oh dam, sorry, didn't see your signature!


----------



## readyformore (Dec 1, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Ha.  Obviously not, look at my post count.  I was gonna ask you the same thing with that original question you asked.
> 
> Let me know if you need any help walking or blinking.
> 
> ...



nah im good dont need help from you but maybe i can help you to shut the fuck up...


----------



## Perdido (Dec 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I doubt it. But thats no excuse for doing them wrong



I agree, if you're going to do them do them right even if the benefit of doing them at all isn't much.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Let me know if you need any help walking or blinking.
> 
> Oh dam, sorry, didn't see your signature!






readyformore said:


> nah im good dont need help from you but maybe i can help you to shut the fuck up...




Dont make me put you two in a time out


----------



## Hench (Dec 1, 2008)

readyformore said:


> nah im good dont need help from you but maybe i can help you to shut the fuck up...



Ask stupid questions = Get stupid answers

How much direct bicep work to you do? Do you have a seperate arms day?


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 1, 2008)

readyformore said:


> nah im good dont need help from you but maybe i can help you to shut the fuck up...



 You do realize that emoticon is called paddle?  You gonna spank me papi? Talk dirty first!


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 1, 2008)

Moondogg said:


> Ask stupid questions = Get stupid answers
> 
> How much direct bicep work to you do? Do you have a seperate arms day?



Seriously....

I've had trouble with tricep extensions lately myself....Can someone help me out?  I really want to build my arms up.  I take 30 fishoil caps a day and do 8 sets of 20 tricep extensions but I don't know if I'm doing them right.  There's so many variations but i want to build my arms up bad.  I eat 1200 calories a day and I weigh 240 lbs, 10%body fat.

To contribute...
yes readyformore, your form is awesome keep it up! If the elbow moves the shoulder is working, not the bicep.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 1, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Seriously....
> 
> I've had trouble with tricep extensions lately myself....Can someone help me out?  I really want to build my arms up.  I take 30 fishoil caps a day and do 8 sets of 20 tricep extensions but I don't know if I'm doing them right.  There's so many variations but i want to build my arms up bad.  I eat 1200 calories a day and I weigh 240 lbs, 10%body fat.
> 
> ...



If you're talking about the machine, what you need to be doing is a small hop at the start of each rep, that will allow you to use more weight.  If you still can't do them with at least 200lbs, try getting a good jump.  The eccentric part of the lift is pretty pointless, so feel free to just let the weight crash down.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 1, 2008)

.....Why are you wasting your time with bicep curls?


----------



## Mista (Dec 1, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> .....Why are you wasting your time with bicep curls?



Isn't that why everyone works out? To have big biceps?


----------



## Hench (Dec 1, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> The eccentric part of the lift is pretty pointless, so feel free to just let the weight crash down.


----------



## readyformore (Dec 1, 2008)

cuz i can! lol im just fucking with u merk dont take it up da booty and so i can get bigger arms my tricepts are huge compared to my biceps lol my 1 rep max curl is like 130 or lower lol so yeah....


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 2, 2008)

readyformore said:


> cuz i can! lol im just fucking with u merk dont take it up da booty and so i can get bigger arms my tricepts are huge compared to my biceps lol my 1 rep max curl is like 130 or lower lol so yeah....



It's alright I get in these moods sometimes.  

But you're getting the point....fuck curls.  I do em just to get a pump and make the veins pop out but thats about it.  Concentrate on getting good back work in with a good negative phase, instead of letting gravity or the weight pull you back down or in, and your biceps will get all the work they need. Try back work with a squeeze and pause for added flare.  haha...

 It takes time!  Proper nutrition and intense, "not -all- day- long workouts like all the other no results getting fools" and you'll be on your way.


----------



## readyformore (Dec 2, 2008)

haha yeah, it sucks because i heard that its one of the easiest muscle to pull/injure haha yeah i worked out yesterday and im not sore, im kinda glad because i never do get sore unless its using my deltoids then o man those things get sore fast haha is there a reason that my deltoids are always getting soar before my triceps or chest?


----------



## Perdido (Dec 2, 2008)

IMO lack of bicep hypertrophy could actually be caused by isolation work.
For most the back is much strong than arms so doing pulling movements your arms are already the weakest link, then doing iso on top of that you could be overtraining biceps. Make does this make any sense?


----------



## readyformore (Dec 2, 2008)

rahaas said:


> IMO lack of bicep hypertrophy could actually be caused by isolation work.
> For most the back is much strong than arms so doing pulling movements your arms are already the weakest link, then doing iso on top of that you could be overtraining biceps. Make does this make any sense?



yeah pretty much made sense until the last sentence lol yeah i got a decently strong back, i mean bench pressing you kinda have to... (i was doing negatives with like 350)


----------



## Perdido (Dec 2, 2008)

Bench is pushing. Back is not primary in that movement.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 2, 2008)

The back is very heavily involved in bench pressing.

I once made the mistake of doing my rowing before my benching, and damn did it make a difference.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 2, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> If you're talking about the machine, what you need to be doing is a small hop at the start of each rep, that will allow you to use more weight.  If you still can't do them with at least 200lbs, try getting a good jump.  The eccentric part of the lift is pretty pointless, so feel free to just let the weight crash down.





Now thats high quality entertainment!


----------



## readyformore (Dec 2, 2008)

rahaas said:


> Bench is pushing. Back is not primary in that movement.



well, just like any other workout, you should go slow. when your letting the weight down its not your chest deltiods and triceps stopping it its your back... and negative's build up your back muscle alot also because your doing more weight that you can lift and just trying to stop it from coming crashing down on your face lol


----------

